

Alexis Ohanian is speaking at Justin.tv Thursday the 26th at 5:30pm (Tomorrow) - as

Reddit co-founder Alexis and his good friend 'Pierre' will be here at the JTV office to talk about his experience in Web 2.0 startups and a bit more! Free pizza served at 5pm.<p>Everyone is welcome. We're located at 36 Clyde St. San Francisco. Please RSVP arram@justin.tv<p>You can also watch online at http://www.justin.tv/hackertv
======
nose
is there an archive of the talk?

